# posts with huge font sizes



## Ramsayi (Dec 13, 2011)

It seems like more and more people are posting and using huge font sizes.Every time I open a thread like that I am confronted with a huge wall of text and it gotten to the point of not bothering to read it at all.Then you get others who end up quoted said text and all it does is fill up the screen.Is it just me or do others find it irritating as well? I would also like to know what purpose it actually serves the poster?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2011)

You're wrong!

Damn - I thought font size 1 would be smaller


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 13, 2011)

How so?


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm with you mate and I rarely read it if it's not the usual font size.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate when it's changed at all personally hahaha


or when people use quotation marks wrong etc (that seems to be the main one)


but I agree...I won't read it either (not that I'd have anything valuable to add anyway..but you get the point!)


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> How so?



Sorry, I re-edited - but it didn't work. Backfired M u C h


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whats wrong with this.


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 13, 2011)

It's the "E" equivalent of shouting and used mainly by attention addicts.


----------



## saximus (Dec 13, 2011)

There is one individual who I remember said she changed hers because she has trouble reading it at this size. Although considering everyone else writes at this size and she seems to read it fine I didn't quote understand.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> There is one individual who I remember said she changed hers because she has trouble reading it at this size. Although considering everyone else writes at this size and she seems to read it fine I didn't quote understand.



and...they should just turn up the size on their browser/monitor rather than torture the rest of us


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 13, 2011)

The one that gets me is re-posting the same pics over & over in the same thread when using Reply With Quote.
There's no need to include the pics again, just quote the text. Preferrably not in a large font


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ni Hao Ma? 







Is another language okay?


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 13, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Ni Hao Ma?
> 
> 
> Is another language okay?




depends how badly you want your question answered 


...with some peoples complete lack of spelling, grammar, and punctuation; they may as well speak in another language!


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2011)

It is irritating.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 13, 2011)

JUST LIKE SOMEONE TYPING IN ALL CAPS LETTERS IS I MEAN WHO THINKS WE CAN READ THIS ... 
AS SOON AS I SEE SOMETHING LIKE THIS MY BLOOD PRESSURE RISES AND I WANT TO POKE MY EYES OUT WITH A PEN SLOWLYYYYYY!!!!! lmao 
sorry i just had to


----------



## Kurto (Dec 13, 2011)

¿ʃʃǝʍ sɐ ƃuıʇɐʇıɹɹı sıɥʇ sI


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 13, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> JUST LIKE SOMEONE TYPING IN ALL CAPS LETTERS IS I MEAN WHO THINKS WE CAN READ THIS ...
> AS SOON AS I SEE SOMETHING LIKE THIS MY BLOOD PRESSURE RISES AND I WANT TO POKE MY EYES OUT WITH A PEN SLOWLYYYYYY!!!!! lmao
> sorry i just had to


Plus post written with no regard for grammar. Lol.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Plus post written with no regard for grammar. Lol.



Yes, But i must admit Grammar and spelling are not one of my stronger points .... 
as for grammar we moved around so much when i was a child to tell the truth it was something i was never ever taught and just never managed to get the hang of, I manage to get my point across most of the time, If not i ask the kids ( 13 and 14) how to spell something lol ....


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 13, 2011)

I must have irritated all of you at some stage then. I've done a huge "HUG" to emphasise that it was big and I guess I use quotation marks a little more than I should (what about brackets and the like?). 
So my apologies if I've been annoying (at least my grammar and spelling are somewhere near the top).


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> I must have irritated all of you at some stage then. I've done a huge "HUG" to emphasise that it was big and I guess I use quotation marks a little more than I should (what about brackets and the like?).
> So my apologies if I've been annoying (at least my grammar and spelling are somewhere near the top).



my shift key doesn't work and sometimes I forget to use the caps lock or leave it on and cant be bothered deleting everything. 

i hate it when people post as if they haven't drawn a breath. No full stops or commas, or capitals. its very hard to read whatever point they're trying to get across!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 13, 2011)

i also h8 ppl who type lyk dis cuz dey cbf 2 type lyk a nrml prson. 

and what about those people who just type a huge passage without any commas or full stops i mean its kind of annoying to not know when one sentence starts and another ends like look i just started a new sentence but you didnt realise did you yeah this is kind of annoying


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 13, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> It's the "E" equivalent of shouting and used mainly by attention addicts.



EDIT: My first run in with a double censor. Pointless and not cool.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 13, 2011)

Thread is about font size and the reasons why some people feel the need to use large fonts.One member in particular tends to write essays when replying to posts and tops it off by using large font size.As for grammar,spelling etc start another thread.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 13, 2011)

why not ask the members that do it, why they do it. Maybe its their way of standing out...

To answer your question, yes it annoys me.


----------



## Hyper (Dec 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> What's wrong with this?



There you go


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oooh, i'll have to pay more attention as i don't think i know who we are all referring to lol.

The only time i edit my replies is when i am replying inside a quote and i change my font colour so you can define what i have written. I did this on another forum and was told it was rude hahaha... it was a dog forum, they are a little more uptight than APS members!!! hehe


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 13, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Oooh, i'll have to pay more attention as i don't think i know who we are all referring to lol.
> 
> The only time i edit my replies is when i am replying inside a quote and i change my font colour so you can define what i have written. I did this on another forum and was told it was rude hahaha... it was a dog forum, they are a little more uptight than APS members!!! hehe



Oh Jay i so have a good line about the dog forum .... but i cant say it lol .... it was going to say it's ok they are all ............. Oh never mind hehehhe


----------



## Smithers (Dec 13, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> The one that gets me is re-posting the same pics over & over in the same thread when using Reply With Quote.
> There's no need to include the pics again, just quote the text. Preferrably not in a large font



That's so my pet peeve ey


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 13, 2011)

The big font isn't as bad as posts that are entirely in bold...


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Minor Differences - The Oatmeal

This is the image I get when reading posts with either large font, hypersuperawesomemegatechnocolour font or posts written entirely in caps.
Minor difference number 1. Number 2 also applies to me, but that's off-topic entirely.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate it when people post in this colour, it's really hard to read!!!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2011)

Isn't this one harder?

Or is this one even harder?

Not that I care, but you can insult people in this colour!


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 13, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Isn't this one harder?
> 
> Or is this one even harder?
> 
> Not that I care, but you can insult people in this colour!



nah that's easy to read


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2011)

It's not really that easy to read.

There is of course an easy trick to reading it.

I was thinking of insulting Ramsayi - but I really didn't want another infraction for insulting in white!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I hate it when people post in this colour, it's really hard to read!!!





slim6y said:


> Isn't this one harder?
> 
> Or is this one even harder?
> 
> Not that I care, but you can insult people in this colour!



...Whut?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> ...Whut?



Hoping you're joking. I expect ex-pats to do the best with this IQ thing - considering that New Zealanders far out rank Australians in their IQ. And they also have much larger

Too cryptic for most Australians - so the first Australian to say the words Biggledy Bog - I'll know you read it and you can be assured that your IQ is... Well, unAustralian


----------



## saximus (Dec 13, 2011)

Biggledy Bog


----------



## GellyAmbert (Dec 13, 2011)

slim6y said:


> It's not really that easy to read.
> 
> There is of course an easy trick to reading it.
> 
> I was thinking of insulting Ramsayi - but I really didn't want another infraction for insulting in white!



wow.. this could become my new favourite thing!! i never realised u could post in white ^_^


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> Biggledy Bog



How unAustralian of you Sax... Disappointment


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Hoping you're joking. I expect ex-pats to do the best with this IQ thing - considering that New Zealanders far out rank Australians in their IQ. And they also have much larger
> 
> Too cryptic for most Australians - so the first Australian to say the words Biggledy Bog - I'll know you read it and you can be assured that your IQ is... Well, unAustralian



Of course  I haven't been in Aus for that long...


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats a cool trick Slim6y
Im surprised anybody in New Zealand could be smart enough to think that up!


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 14, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> or when people use quotation marks wrong etc (that seems to be the main one)



That "really" annoys the "heck"out of me. I know "one" person who does it in pretty much every post they make.



snakeluvver said:


> Thats a cool trick Slim6y
> Im surprised anybody in New Zealand could be smart enough to think that up!




Someone from NZ didn't think that up. It's as old as the internet.


----------



## cactus2u (Dec 14, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Thats a cool trick Slim6y
> Im surprised anybody in New Zealand could be smart enough to think that up!



haha but hes half a step ahead of his students.... which makes me ponder how he deals with the smart alec ones in his class Should cut them some slack I'd say


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Someone from NZ didn't think that up. It's as old as the internet.



So, in the 1950s did they also use white coloured font to out smart their enemies did they? 

hehe... That would have been way smarter than those stupid encryption messages.

"Sir... Sir, we're intercepting an email..."

"Read it to me son...."

"Ummm, sir.... It's... Well.... Ummmmm.... Blank...."

And then Japan invaded the US....

See - that's how it really happened


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

iAmSuReThAtThErEaReFaRmOrEaNnOyInGwAyStOpOsTaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiNgFaNcYsIzEdFoNtSoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInKoFoNeAtThEmOmEnThAnGoNePeRhApSaLaCkOfSpAcEsAnDpUnTuAtIoNaNdToCaPiTaLiZeEvErYsEcOnDcHaRaCtErWoUlDwOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnTtYpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThAtAuToMaTiCaLlYfOrMaTsThEtExTtOtHiSwOnDeRfUlFoRmAtThAaLgOrItHmIsVeRySiMpLeJuStWaLkThOuGhThEtExTiVeEnTeReDaNdUpPeRcAsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhAnUmErIcChArAcTeRiFtHeChArAcTeRiSnOtAlPhAnUmErIcJuStDiScArDiTtHePrOgRaMiSsOeAsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfSoMeOnEeNtErSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOlOrSiMpLyClIcKoNtHePaGeHoLdDoWnThEcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 14, 2011)

While all of the above mentioned methods of posting are all very annoying - the most annoying, IMO, is someone who types all their posts in bold lettering...

I don't see the point of it? It really doesn't make a post more noticeable or make me want to read it. In fact, it has the opposite affect on me, and I tend to ignore the post all together...


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> iAmSuReThAtThErEaReFaRmOrEaNnOyInGwAyStOpOsTaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiNgFaNcYsIzEdFoNtSoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInKoFoNeAtThEmOmEnThAnGoNePeRhApSaLaCkOfSpAcEsAnDpUnTuAtIoNaNdToCaPiTaLiZeEvErYsEcOnDcHaRaCtErWoUlDwOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnTtYpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThAtAuToMaTiCaLlYfOrMaTsThEtExTtOtHiSwOnDeRfUlFoRmAtThAaLgOrItHmIsVeRySiMpLeJuStWaLkThOuGhThEtExTiVeEnTeReDaNdUpPeRcAsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhAnUmErIcChArAcTeRiFtHeChArAcTeRiSnOtAlPhAnUmErIcJuStDiScArDiTtHePrOgRaMiSsOeAsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfSoMeOnEeNtErSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOlOrSiMpLyClIcKoNtHePaGeHoLdDoWnThEcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa



That's the most annoying one... I think I'm going to kill you now


----------



## FAY (Dec 14, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> While all of the above mentioned methods of posting are all very annoying - the most annoying, IMO, is someone who types all their posts in bold lettering...
> 
> I don't see the point of it? It really doesn't make a post more noticeable or make me want to read it. In fact, it has the opposite affect on me, and I tend to ignore the post all together...




HAHAHA a bit like those ads on TV that come on real loud...I just mute..


----------



## Boidae (Dec 14, 2011)

Wonder if this will work? - Oh well.. 
Nah seriously it is really annoying :x


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 14, 2011)

i know someone who doesnt put spaces between full stops and the next word.isnt this kinda hard to read?i think its pretty annoying.also they dont use capitals so its harder.

Also when people do the opposite and put spaces between a word and the full stop . What is the point of that ! It just looks stupid !



Fuscus said:


> iAmSuReThAtThErEaReFaRmOrEaNnOyInGwAyStOpOsTaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiNgFaNcYsIzEdFoNtSoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInKoFoNeAtThEmOmEnThAnGoNePeRhApSaLaCkOfSpAcEsAnDpUnTuAtIoNaNdToCaPiTaLiZeEvErYsEcOnDcHaRaCtErWoUlDwOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnTtYpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThAtAuToMaTiCaLlYfOrMaTsThEtExTtOtHiSwOnDeRfUlFoRmAtThAaLgOrItHmIsVeRySiMpLeJuStWaLkThOuGhThEtExTiVeEnTeReDaNdUpPeRcAsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhAnUmErIcChArAcTeRiFtHeChArAcTeRiSnOtAlPhAnUmErIcJuStDiScArDiTtHePrOgRaMiSsOeAsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfSoMeOnEeNtErSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOlOrSiMpLyClIcKoNtHePaGeHoLdDoWnThEcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa


I got halwfway through that then gave up.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> That's the most annoying one... I think I'm going to kill you now





snakeluvver said:


> I got halwfway through that then gave up.



iAmSuReTh*A*tThEr*E*aRe*F*aRmOrEaNnOyInGwA*y*StOpO*s*TaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiN*g*FaNcYsIzEdFoN*t*SoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInK*o*FoNeAtThEmOm*E*nThAnG*o*NePeRhApSaLaCkO*f*SpAcEsA*n*DpUn*T*uAtIoNaNdToCaPi*T*aLiZeEvErYsE*c*OnD*c*HaRaCtErWoUl*D*wOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnT*t*YpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThA*t*AuToMaTiCaL*l*YfOrMaTsThEt*E*xT*t*OtHi*S*wOnDeRfUlFoR*m*AtT*h*A*a*LgOrItHmIsV*e*RySi*M*pLeJu*S*tWaLkThOu*G*hT*h*EtExTiV*e*EnTeReDaNdUpPeR*c*AsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhA*n*UmErIcChA*r*AcT*e**R*i*F*tHeChArAcT*e*RiSnOtAlPhAnUmE*r*IcJuStDiScArDiT*t*HePrOgRaM*i*Ss*O**e*AsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfS*o*MeOnEeNt*E*rSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOl*O*rSiM*p*LyClIcKoNtHe*P**a**G*eHoLdDoWnT*h*EcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa


----------



## FAY (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuscus, I think you have too much time on your hands


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> iAmSuReTh*A*tThEr*E*aRe*F*aRmOrEaNnOyInGwA*y*StOpO*s*TaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiN*g*FaNcYsIzEdFoN*t*SoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInK*o*FoNeAtThEmOm*E*nThAnG*o*NePeRhApSaLaCkO*f*SpAcEsA*n*DpUn*T*uAtIoNaNdToCaPi*T*aLiZeEvErYsE*c*OnD*c*HaRaCtErWoUl*D*wOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnT*t*YpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThA*t*AuToMaTiCaL*l*YfOrMaTsThEt*E*xT*t*OtHi*S*wOnDeRfUlFoR*m*AtT*h*A*a*LgOrItHmIsV*e*RySi*M*pLeJu*S*tWaLkThOu*G*hT*h*EtExTiV*e*EnTeReDaNdUpPeR*c*AsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhA*n*UmErIcChA*r*AcT*e**R*i*F*tHeChArAcT*e*RiSnOtAlPhAnUmE*r*IcJuStDiScArDiT*t*HePrOgRaM*i*Ss*O**e*AsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfS*o*MeOnEeNt*E*rSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOl*O*rSiM*p*LyClIcKoNtHe*P**a**G*eHoLdDoWnT*h*EcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa



Woah. Add a few numbers for letters, crap up your spelling and grammar then throw in a few rog'ue a'postrop'he's and you may need to go into hiding...
Actually do you think that's how people do it? It's beyond me to tell you the truth; how could simply typing like this be more difficult that entering posts that look like they were typed in by a drunk, illiterate, blind person wearing boxing gloves? Screen off, in the dark.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

FAY said:


> Fuscus, I think you have too much time on your hands


Not really. Its just a small program I've written. Unfortunately I'm renovating (AGAIN!) otherwise I would have posted a lot more variations.
I was thinking of putting the program up on my web site but I don't like receiving death threats:shock:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Not really. Its just a small program I've written. Unfortunately I'm renovating (AGAIN!) otherwise I would have posted a lot more variations.
> I was thinking of putting the program up on my web site but I don't like receiving death threats:shock:



You mean death threats that you find hard to read?


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2011)

slim6y said:


> You mean death threats that you find hard to read?



A death threat would be that much more unnerving if you're not entirely sure it's a death threat or not. Maybe some of 'those' people (I'm just going to start calling them the Font People...) are not quite as stunted as we believe. Maybe they're evil geniuses...


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> siAmSuReTh*A*tThEr*E*aRe*F*aRmOrEaNnOyInGwA*y*StOpO*s*TaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiN*g*FaNcYsIzEdFoN*t*SoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInK*o*FoNeAtThEmOm*E*nThAnG*o*NePeRhApSaLaCkO*f*SpAcEsA*n*DpUn*T*uAtIoNaNdToCaPi*T*aLiZeEvErYsE*c*OnD*c*HaRaCtErWoUl*D*wOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnT*t*YpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThA*t*AuToMaTiCaL*l*YfOrMaTsThEt*E*xT*t*OtHi*S*wOnDeRfUlFoR*m*AtT*h*A*a*LgOrItHmIsV*e*RySi*M*pLeJu*S*tWaLkThOu*G*hT*h*EtExTiV*e*EnTeReDaNdUpPeR*c*AsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhA*n*UmErIcChA*r*AcT*e**R*i*F*tHeChArAcT*e*RiSnOtAlPhAnUmE*r*IcJuStDiScArDiT*t*HePrOgRaM*i*Ss*O**e*AsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfS*o*MeOnEeNt*E*rSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOl*O*rSiM*p*LyClIcKoNtHe*P**a**G*eHoLdDoWnT*h*EcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa



Of course there are far more annoying ways to post responses.For example you trying to be witty.This thread however is not about those other ways.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Of course there are far more annoying ways to post responses.For example you trying to be witty.This thread however is not about those other ways.



Are hijacked threads another annoyance then? I'm guessing yes is the answer to that


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 14, 2011)

can't help but feel the thread would've died long ago, if people weren't mentioning the "other ways"...


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> can't help but feel the thread would've died long ago, if people weren't mentioning the "other ways"...



So we are life support systems then,...Koolies


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> iAmSuReTh*A*tThEr*E*aRe*F*aRmOrEaNnOyInGwA*y*StOpO*s*TaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiN*g*FaNcYsIzEdFoN*t*SoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInK*o*FoNeAtThEmOm*E*nThAnG*o*NePeRhApSaLaCkO*f*SpAcEsA*n*DpUn*T*uAtIoNaNdToCaPi*T*aLiZeEvErYsE*c*OnD*c*HaRaCtErWoUl*D*wOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnT*t*YpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThA*t*AuToMaTiCaL*l*YfOrMaTsThEt*E*xT*t*OtHi*S*wOnDeRfUlFoR*m*AtT*h*A*a*LgOrItHmIsV*e*RySi*M*pLeJu*S*tWaLkThOu*G*hT*h*EtExTiV*e*EnTeReDaNdUpPeR*c*AsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhA*n*UmErIcChA*r*AcT*e**R*i*F*tHeChArAcT*e*RiSnOtAlPhAnUmE*r*IcJuStDiScArDiT*t*HePrOgRaM*i*Ss*O**e*AsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfS*o*MeOnEeNt*E*rSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOl*O*rSiM*p*LyClIcKoNtHe*P**a**G*eHoLdDoWnT*h*EcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa



I hate you.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

since I'm enjoying basking in the warmth of the eternal love that my last posts have generated I've upgraded my script

Here is the result with the object set to plain vanilla*

*


> iAmSuReThAtThErEaReFaRmOrEaNnOyInGwAyStOpOsTaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiNgFaNcYsIzEdFoNtSoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInKoFoNeAtThEmOmEnThAnGoNePeRhApSaLaCkOfSpAcEsAnDpUnTuAtIoNaNdToCaPiTaLiZeEvErYsEcOnDcHaRaCtErWoUlDwOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnTtYpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThAtAuToMaTiCaLlYfOrMaTsThEtExTtOtHiSwOnDeRfUlFoRmAtThAaLgOrItHmIsVeRySiMpLeJuStWaLkThOuGhThEtExTiVeEnTeReDaNdUpPeRcAsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhAnUmErIcChArAcTeRiFtHeChArAcTeRiSnOtAlPhAnUmErIcJuStDiScArDiTtHePrOgRaMiSsOeAsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfSoMeOnEeNtErSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOlOrSiMpLyClIcKoNtHePaGeHoLdDoWnThEcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa



Now with the Hideously Random property set to true*
*


> *i**A*_*m*__*S*__*u*__*R*__*e*__*T*__*h*__*A*__*t*__*T*__*h*__*E*__*r*__*E*__*a*__*R*__*e*__*F*__*a*__*R*__*m*__*O*__*r*__*E*__*a*__*N*__*n*__*O*__*y*__*I*__*n*__*G*__*w*__*A*__*y*__*S*__*t*__*O*__*p*__*O*__*s*__*T*__*a*__*R*__*e*__*S*__*p*__*O*__*n*__*S*__*e*__*T*__*o*__*A*__*t*__*H*__*r*__*E*__*a*__*D*__*t*__*H*__*a*__*N*__*u*__*S*__*i*__*N*__*g*__*F*__*a*__*N*__*c*__*Y*__*s*__*I*__*z*__*E*__*d*__*F*__*o*__*N*__*t*__*S*__*o*__*R*__*h*__*I*__*d*__*E*__*o*__*U*__*s*__*C*__*o*__*L*__*o*__*R*__*e*__*D*__*f*__*O*__*n*__*T*__*s*__*B*__*u*__*T*__*i*__*C*__*a*__*N*__*n*__*O*__*t*__*T*__*h*__*I*__*n*__*K*__*o*__*F*__*o*__*N*__*e*__*A*__*t*__*T*__*h*__*E*__*m*__*O*__*m*__*E*__*n*__*T*__*h*__*A*__*n*__*G*__*o*__*N*__*e*__*P*__*e*__*R*__*h*__*A*__*p*__*S*__*a*__*L*__*a*__*C*__*k*__*O*__*f*__*S*__*p*__*A*__*c*__*E*__*s*__*A*__*n*__*D*__*p*__*U*__*n*__*T*__*u*__*A*__*t*__*I*__*o*__*N*__*a*__*N*__*d*__*T*__*o*__*C*__*a*__*P*__*i*__*T*__*a*__*L*__*i*__*Z*__*e*__*E*__*v*__*E*__*r*__*Y*__*s*__*E*__*c*__*O*__*n*__*D*__*c*__*H*__*a*__*R*__*a*__*C*__*t*__*E*__*r*__*W*__*o*__*U*__*l*__*D*__*w*__*O*__*r*__*K*__*i*__*N*__*c*__*I*__*d*__*E*__*n*__*T*__*a*__*L*__*l*__*Y*__*i*__*D*__*i*__*D*__*n*__*T*__*t*__*Y*__*p*__*E*__*t*__*H*__*i*__*S*__*m*__*A*__*n*__*U*__*a*__*L*__*l*__*Y*__*i*__*W*__*r*__*O*__*t*__*E*__*a*__*S*__*m*__*A*__*l*__*L*__*p*__*R*__*o*__*G*__*r*__*A*__*m*__*T*__*h*__*A*__*t*__*A*__*u*__*T*__*o*__*M*__*a*__*T*__*i*__*C*__*a*__*L*__*l*__*Y*__*f*__*O*__*r*__*M*__*a*__*T*__*s*__*T*__*h*__*E*__*t*__*E*__*x*__*T*__*t*__*O*__*t*__*H*__*i*__*S*__*w*__*O*__*n*__*D*__*e*__*R*__*f*__*U*__*l*__*F*__*o*__*R*__*m*__*A*__*t*__*T*__*h*__*A*__*a*__*L*__*g*__*O*__*r*__*I*__*t*__*H*__*m*__*I*__*s*__*V*__*e*__*R*__*y*__*S*__*i*__*M*__*p*__*L*__*e*__*J*__*u*__*S*__*t*__*W*__*a*__*L*__*k*__*T*__*h*__*O*__*u*__*G*__*h*__*T*__*h*__*E*__*t*__*E*__*x*__*T*__*i*__*V*__*e*__*E*__*n*__*T*__*e*__*R*__*e*__*D*__*a*__*N*__*d*__*U*__*p*__*P*__*e*__*R*__*c*__*A*__*s*__*E*__*e*__*V*__*e*__*R*__*y*__*S*__*e*__*C*__*o*__*N*__*d*__*A*__*l*__*P*__*h*__*A*__*n*__*U*__*m*__*E*__*r*__*I*__*c*__*C*__*h*__*A*__*r*__*A*__*c*__*T*__*e*__*R*__*i*__*F*__*t*__*H*__*e*__*C*__*h*__*A*__*r*__*A*__*c*__*T*__*e*__*R*__*i*__*S*__*n*__*O*__*t*__*A*__*l*__*P*__*h*__*A*__*n*__*U*__*m*__*E*__*r*__*I*__*c*__*J*__*u*__*S*__*t*__*D*__*i*__*S*__*c*__*A*__*r*__*D*__*i*__*T*__*t*__*H*__*e*__*P*__*r*__*O*__*g*__*R*__*a*__*M*__*i*__*S*__*s*__*O*__*e*__*A*__*s*__*Y*__*t*__*O*__*u*__*S*__*e*__*I*__*m*__*I*__*g*__*H*__*t*__*U*__*s*__*E*__*i*__*T*__*f*__*O*__*r*__*A*__*l*__*L*__*m*__*Y*__*p*__*O*__*s*__*T*__*s*__*A*__*l*__*S*__*o*__*I*__*f*__*S*__*o*__*M*__*e*__*O*__*n*__*E*__*e*__*N*__*t*__*E*__*r*__*S*__*a*__*P*__*o*__*S*__*t*__*I*__*n*__*A*__*h*__*A*__*r*__*D*__*t*__*O*__*r*__*E*__*a*__*D*__*c*__*O*__*l*__*O*__*r*__*S*__*i*__*M*__*p*__*L*__*y*__*C*__*l*__*I*__*c*__*K*__*o*__*N*__*t*__*H*__*e*__*P*__*a*__*G*__*e*__*H*__*o*__*L*__*d*__*D*__*o*__*W*__*n*__*T*__*h*__*E*__*c*__*T*__*r*__*L*__*b*__*U*__*t*__*T*__*o*__*N*__*a*__*N*__*d*__*P*__*r*__*E*__*s*__*S*__*a*_


and one where the font colour settings are incremented on each char


> iAmSuReThAtThErEaReFaRmOrEaNnOyInGwAyStOpOsTaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiNgFaNcYsIzEdFoNtSoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInKoFoNeAtThEmOmEnThAnGoNePeRhApSaLaCkOfSpAcEsAnDpUnTuAtIoNaNdToCaPiTaLiZeEvErYsEcOnDcHaRaCtErWoUlDwOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnTtYpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThAtAuToMaTiCaLlYfOrMaTsThEtExTtOtHiSwOnDeRfUlFoRmAtThAaLgOrItHmIsVeRySiMpLeJuStWaLkThOuGhThEtExTiVeEnTeReDaNdUpPeRcAsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhAnUmErIcChArAcTeRiFtHeChArAcTeRiSnOtAlPhAnUmErIcJuStDiScArDiTtHePrOgRaMiSsOeAsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfSoMeOnEeNtErSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOlOrSiMpLyClIcKoNtHePaGeHoLdDoWnThEcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa



And Here I increment the font size to max then reset


> iAmSuReThAtThErEaReFaRmOrEaNnOyInGwAyStOpOsTaReSpOnSeToAtHrEaDtHaNuSiNgFaNcYsIzEdFoNtSoRhIdEoUsCoLoReDfOnTsBuTiCaNnOtThInKoFoNeAtThEmOmEnThAnGoNePeRhApSaLaCkOfSpAcEsAnDpUnTuAtIoNaNdToCaPiTaLiZeEvErYsEcOnDcHaRaCtErWoUlDwOrKiNcIdEnTaLlYiDiDnTtYpEtHiSmAnUaLlYiWrOtEaSmAlLpRoGrAmThAtAuToMaTiCaLlYfOrMaTsThEtExTtOtHiSwOnDeRfUlFoRmAtThAaLgOrItHmIsVeRySiMpLeJuStWaLkThOuGhThEtExTiVeEnTeReDaNdUpPeRcAsEeVeRySeCoNdAlPhAnUmErIcChArAcTeRiFtHeChArAcTeRiSnOtAlPhAnUmErIcJuStDiScArDiTtHePrOgRaMiSsOeAsYtOuSeImIgHtUsEiTfOrAlLmYpOsTsAlSoIfSoMeOnEeNtErSaPoStInAhArDtOrEaDcOlOrSiMpLyClIcKoNtHePaGeHoLdDoWnThEcTrLbUtToNaNdPrEsSa



Now there is no need for applause, just send money and/or girls. On second thoughts just money


----------

